
Ask HN: What services require you to close your browser after logging out? - dchester195
Office 365 has this weird thing that when I log out I have to close my browser before I can re-login with another account. Google and apple both offer services that don&#x27;t require you to do this. But what other services require you to close the web browser when you log out?
======
bryanrasmussen
I would assume anything that actually did this was 1. having a serious bug. 2.
Had somehow gained improper security access to the browser and should be
investigated as to what is going on because it sounds like, super-insecure!

however I would also assume that I was wrong somehow and what I thought was
going on couldn't be it. What have you done to ascertain that the browser
really needs to be closed in order for Office 365 to allow you to re-login as
another account?

